# Adobe Flash In Non-Sense Based Not Working



## jayso (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys, long time lurker first time poster here.

I'm having issues with flash working in the browser and in Pulse when I'm using a rom that isn't based off of sense. Right now I'm using Liquid, and flash doesn't work. It didn't work with MIUI or CM7 when I had those. I tried Unity for a while and it worked perfectly on that as well as the stock rom. Anybody have any ideas what might be going on here?

To be clear and fair, Flash loads. But when it tries to play a video either the video is blacked out or there are a bunch of colored striped lines across where the video should be. Video controls are still there and functional. It's very odd, can't figure it out.

I couldn't find anything about anyone else having this problem.

Another thing, is there a flashable .zip with a fix for the compass issue on this phone?

Thanks in advance for any and all help!


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Try using Flash 10.2. Higher versions don't play nice with Aosp roms.
Aeroevans Kernels have the compass fix, as well as the last couple of CM7 nightly builds.
Here is 10.2 http://www.mediafire...7t81d41aa8lu6l4


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

jayso said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker first time poster here.
> 
> I'm having issues with flash working in the browser and in Pulse when I'm using a rom that isn't based off of sense. Right now I'm using Liquid, and flash doesn't work. It didn't work with MIUI or CM7 when I had those. I tried Unity for a while and it worked perfectly on that as well as the stock rom. Anybody have any ideas what might be going on here?
> 
> ...


There is a workaround for Flash Player on AOSP ROMs. I use it and it works for me, your results may vary.
See these posts:

http://forum.xda-dev...8&postcount=216

http://forum.xda-dev...5&postcount=219

If you are using a different browser or app (Crackle, Dolphin Browser), you substitute com.android.browser for the app or browser you use.


----------



## jayso (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you both so much! Everything's fixed


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

You will need root explorer. Just need to change permissions on the configuration file.


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

sjpritch25 said:


> You will need root explorer. Just need to change permissions on the configuration file.


The links I posted above give directions for changing permissions


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep


----------



## rehabray (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanx guys I'd been wondering about that issue. I've been using skyfire's video player but I just ran through the permission fix and it worked great.


----------

